Ask HN: How to get first 3 client projects as a small dev shop? - iosdevelprss
======
frantzmiccoli
Option 1: your network, people that trust your skills enough to give you their
things todo.

Option 2: internal project aiming for visibility.

Option 3: traditional search, but if you don't have excellent sales and
marketing skills I really don't recommend it.

